#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  foto's van je home studio

## robbert2

wie heeft er voor mij foto's van zijn home studio?
ben namelijk zelf van plan er 1 te gaan maken alleen zou graag wat voorbeelden hebben.

wie kan me helpen?

----------


## robbert2

het gaat me vooral om het studio meubel heb de andere topic wel gezien alleen wie heeft er foto's van een studio meubel

----------


## robbert2

kan op de site niks over studio meubels vinden.
zou je kunnen zeggen waaronder ik moet zoeken

----------


## mp3joeri

heeft hier een tijdje geleden al een topic over gelopen in het foto forum meen ik me te herinneren.

----------


## jurjen_barel

http://www.musik-produktiv.de/shop2/.../sid/!18121995 is de pagina met de meubels. Valt onder "cases, racks & tas...". Wat ook handig is, is om de catalogus aan te vragen. Die is heel erg dik, maar bladert toch makkelijker dan een site!

----------


## sis

Dit is mijn home studio  :Big Grin: [^][^]

http://users.pandora.be/uptide/

Leuk hé 
siske

----------


## JeroenVDV

Okee, ik val erbij in het niet, maargoed..  :Wink: 

Klik

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jeroenvdv_
> 
> Okee, ik val erbij in het niet, maargoed.. 
> 
> Klik



Niks van aan trekken, dit is een jarenlange investering  :Wink: 
sis

----------


## Frantic

jeroenvdv heb je dat 19" rack zelfgebouwd?

----------


## Christiaan Visser

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jeroenvdv_
> 
> Okee, ik val erbij in het niet, maargoed.. 
> 
> Klik



hehe, dan heb je daar zulk leuk spul te staan, en wat zie je dan linksonderaan op deze foto?



Maar ziet er wel 'kreas' uit, om het maar even in het fries te zeggen  :Wink:

----------


## mr_dick

@jeroenvdv:
Mag ik vragen waar jij alle kanalen op je tafel voor gebruikt? Op de foto zie ik maar de helft aangesloten.
Ziet er voor de rest netjes uit!

----------


## JeroenVDV

@Christiaan:

Ach ja, monitor-setje staat nog steeds op de planning, nog geen geld en/of tijd gehad om dat helemaal uit te zoeken. Komt wel  :Wink: 

@mr Dick:

Mengtafel is in de studio alleen voor de 4 kanalen per synth (2 synths, totaal 8 kanalen), PC, en DJ-set. De mengtafel is echter ook gekocht voor de producties, waar bandjes/conferenties/etc. worden gemixed. Vandaar het grote aantal kanalen, dat hier in de studio niet gebruikt wordt.

----------


## Korrel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jeroenvdv_
> 
> Okee, ik val erbij in het niet, maargoed.. 
> 
> Klik



Moi aussi maar ook ik heb wat bij elkaar gesprokeeld en zelf wa gebouwd ....

----------

